# Amazon Corks



## MFC (Mar 14, 2011)

I pulled the trigger on these a couple of days ago. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VFXY3C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I will let everyone know if they are at all worth it.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 14, 2011)

I have been using the FineVineWines Perfect Agglomerate corks fo many years and have never had 1 problem with them I will never switch unless some day I do have problem with them. They go in and come out nice and easy due to a paraffin wax on the outer edges and Ive had even some low abv mist kits last years with these corks. I refuse to budge and try to save a few pennies on something like this, it just isnt worth it IMO!


----------



## Tom (Mar 14, 2011)

Let us know what U think? What does "long" mean 1½" or 1¾"


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with Wade. I also bought the same ones. The only reason I changed is because I have gone with personalized corks.


----------



## MFC (Mar 16, 2011)

These arrived today! 

They are excellent. These are 1" and 3/4 and lightly coated in parafin wax.
all of the ones that I inspected look very well made. I threw one into an empty bottle and one into a bottle filled with water without any problems. i am going to pull them out in a couple of weeks to see how they held up. But these look like the higher end corks that I have seen in the wine shops near me. 

Baring any problems after this years bottling I would definately recommend these.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 16, 2011)

How are you going to store them?


----------



## MFC (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Dan - I was planning on storing them in paper bags. I had read that was the best way (I think somewhere on this site). Please tell me if thats wrong.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 16, 2011)

Nope you got it right. Set it on door step, light it on fire and knock on the door. Oh wait a minute that was for dog dodo. Smart a**.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 16, 2011)

Corkidor in case you arent kidding is the best way!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal! Keep us posted as to how they perform down the road!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Mike we have'nt seen pictures of your new ones yet!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 17, 2011)

Lost momentum and have yet to order.......


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 17, 2011)

At least the art work is finished!


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 17, 2011)

I like it, has a classy look to it. Sort of looks like a mushroom cloud!


----------

